# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Driving a Car... Blind

## Leo Volont

Driving a Car  Blind

Driving a car is a common enough motif.  It indicates how one is controlling ones Life.  It is not good to be out of control, is it?

Last night I dreamt that I had begun to set off on a drive, but then realized that I couldnt see where I was going.  I was quite amazed at myself for having gone as far as I had without seeming to care whether or not I could see where I was going.  I wondered about such apparent carelessness.

Now, it has been my constant position regarding the interpretation of dreams, that it does not so much matter what a dream means so much as how we respond to these dream situations  the choices and decisions we make.  So, was I supposed to pull back from this blind driving.  Was I supposed to stop, paralyzed by uncertainty and doubt?  Often in Life we cannot see the immediate future but still must keep going.  In this dream I had driven for awhile without being able to see, and had no accidents.  Perhaps I should have kept going with it. 

Anyway, this dream motif has all the hallmarks of being a reoccurring dream motif until I can be more comfortable about the choice I make, whether to stop and wait for Vision, or to continue on, developing some trust in whatever it was that allowed me to drive that some bit of distance without incident.

----------


## ElizVanZee

First of all, driving a car says much more than simply how one is controlling ones life.  If you do wish to think in these terms, it might be more useful to express the idea behind driving a car as being in control of a particular situation. 

The dream suggests that you see yourself in control of a situation  one in which you are using a particular philosophy, rationale or way of thinking that seems quite logical (the car).  Yet while driving yourself to use this philosophy or way of thinking you are not seeing (driving blind)  which would imply being without understanding. What the True Self finds really amazing is that you have come as far as you have with a situation or with your rationale without the understanding you would be expected to have or use.

The situation this dream can be referring to is that of dream interpretation. The dream can well be a comment upon your philosophy regarding dream interpretation  that meaning does not matter.  If people are to receive Gods guidance from their dreams, what those dreams MEAM is all that matters.  

If you want to look at how to respond to this dream, I would imagine that most intelligent people finding themselves driving blind would simply stop this way of driving  or thinking.  Note how in the dream you wondered about this apparent carelessness. {Would you want a blind person driving you somewhere? Would you want someone without understanding in control of any situation?}

----------


## Leo Volont

Thank you so much for looking at my dream, but it is a bit complicated.  And also there is the issue of Meaning.  Often I argue that people look too much for Interpretations of their dreams as monolithic and unalterable fixed fabrications, and lose sight that they are not regarding the choices and responses they make in their dreams at all.   Well, as in the case of my dream -- I stopped when I realized I was driving blind.  We could interpret just that dream as a fixed story.  Or we could examine that choice and response that I made.  

Also, there is the paradox of my going forward while I was blind, but stopped before going out of the gates when I could suddenly see. 

Oh, I hardly suspect that any of my dreams will be overly involved with how I interpret Dreams.  I would hope there are more important issues in my life, both material and spiritual, then that point.  But what is it regarding?  Hmmmmm?    It may be a message regarding Spiritual Guidance, or the lack of it.  That as long as I do not SEE what is up ahead then I have no problem going forward.  I do what I am supposed to do every day.  I stay on the road.  But if I would be shown the Future... If I would be given some Prophecy or foreknowledge... if the road up ahead would be illuminated and I could SEE out ahead, then it would paralyze me. 

then there was the matter of going out through the gate.  I was on some very large estate and was driving out in a very good car.  But blind as a bat.  I didn't see any of these things, but KNEW they were there.  Only when I got to the Gate could I SEE.

Oh.  now that I think about it... maybe I should have not allowed seeing to paralyze me.  Or should have just continued on... going from one Mode of Operation to the other as the circumstances would allow. 

Perhaps the Dream is here indicating the Onset of Spiritual Vision.  Years ago in a Lucid Dream I was given Spiritual Vision Kit, and the dream indicated that it would really come to me after the death of the Pope.  Perhaps that kit has been installed and now I must get used to the new Mode of Operation. 

Anyway, no similar themes have appeared recently... but it has only been a week.  I'll have to keep my eyes open for any repetitions on this Theme. 

And, again, thankyou for you input. 






> _Originally posted by ElizVanZee_
> *First of all, driving a car says much more than simply how one is controlling ones life.  If you do wish to think in these terms, it might be more useful to express the idea behind driving a car as being in control of a particular situation. 
> 
> The dream suggests that you see yourself in control of a situation  one in which you are using a particular philosophy, rationale or way of thinking that seems quite logical (the car).  Yet while driving yourself to use this philosophy or way of thinking you are not seeing (driving blind)  which would imply being without understanding. What the True Self finds really amazing is that you have come as far as you have with a situation or with your rationale without the understanding you would be expected to have or use.
> 
> The situation this dream can be referring to is that of dream interpretation. The dream can well be a comment upon your philosophy regarding dream interpretation  that meaning does not matter.  If people are to receive Gods guidance from their dreams, what those dreams MEAM is all that matters.  
> 
> If you want to look at how to respond to this dream, I would imagine that most intelligent people finding themselves driving blind would simply stop this way of driving  or thinking.  Note how in the dream you wondered about this apparent carelessness. {Would you want a blind person driving you somewhere? Would you want someone without understanding in control of any situation?}*



yes, during the dream I came to exactly the same conclusion as yourself, that one should not drive blind and so I stopped.  It was only afterward that it occurred to me that I had indeed gotten as far as I did, and that something had been guiding my hands and feet.  Remembering the Dream, I had actually negotiated a narrow drive lined with brick walls and columns of pillars.  Blind.  Without bumping into anything. 

So, yes, it would make sense at the intuitive level to suppose that one should stop and not drive blind.  But the evidence from the dream itself is telling me that where I had been going forward without any trouble, I had stopped because of unsupported doubt. 

However I was driving, with whatever guidance and inspiration, perhaps I should have continued.  

This dream may have shown the Triumph of Materialism over Spirituality.  and that is not where I really wish to be.

----------

